# Audi Peterborough open day 20th September



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi Can anyone tell me if this is exclusive to TTOC?

Audi P'boro are having a TT only open day on Sunday it is down as being for TTOC i am hoping this is not exclusive to ~TTOC can anyone tell me?

Thanks
Jo x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi JoJo,

It seems that this event isn't in the general Events section, so I guess it's a TTOC only event where general Forum members aren't 'entitled' to attend. Unless you want to spend £25 to join the OC?

Hope that helps

Bart


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Bart - that helps but no fair ! I only live down the road !


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

This isn't a TTOC event as far as I can tell. I got a letter from Peterborough Audi on Tuesday inviting me to this event.
The 1st paragraph says:


> I'd like to invite you to join us at Peterborough Audi on Sunday 20th September between 10am - 4pm as we host the Audi TT through the ages exhibition. We will be sharing with you an insight into the TT's journey so far and displaying the progression of Audi technology over the years.


It goes on a bit more saying there are nibbles and drinks and a 'free visual health check' by their 'Audi Master Technicians'....

I'll probably go along....

Andy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

That's odd, Andy, as Brittain has posted in the TTOC section


brittan - [URL=http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1104337 said:


> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1104337[/URL] ":57nq96p3]Yes it is an exclusive event.
> 
> Still time to join though and it would be a good opportunity to speak directly to some of the committee members.


Maybe Peterborough Audi had planned it as an open event, and the OC have decided to keep it for themselves? (Which is a shame, as the more the merrier, and I'm sure Peterborough Audi would like to publicise their hard work and effort to as big an attendance as possible! OC and non-OC owners alike)
I guess you could turn up and see if they turn you away... (unlikely as that is!)


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Odd - I got a letter dated Monday 14th September from Peterborough Audi inviting me to this event between 10am - 4pm. There is no mention on the letter about the TTOC? Image attached....


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

I just called P'boro Audi and am waiting for Charles to call me back as he is on lunch - he will advise if open to public - will post when i get response.

J x


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Maybe Peterborough Audi had planned it as an open event, and the OC have decided to keep it for themselves?


Straight to the worse case for the Club as usual without knowing a single fact about this. :?


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Ok so i have had confirmation from Charles at Audi P'boro that this event is open to everybody from 10am until 4pm and food is served from 12noon until 2pm.

I have to say that i am very glad this is the case as i think it would have been wrong for Audi to make this exclusive to TTOC members.

Jo x


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I might attend this event as its only up the road from me 8)


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

I think quite a few are going including Calvin Chinsang from AITP

Hope to see a few forum members there - come say hello 

J x


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd planned to be there anyway, Jess said I could! :lol: I can't guarantee my car will be clean this time though, it depends on the weather tomorrow.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Peterborough Audi had planned it as an open event, and the OC have decided to keep it for themselves?
> ...


Maybe you could let Brittin and anyone else in the Club know it's open to everyone - then THEY might gets their facts straight when they let other people know, rather than saying its members only. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It was members only. Quite simple.

We were invited to arrange an exclusive TT event with Peterborough Audi for our members. However it seems they have also, without letting us know, invited all of their TT customers, and furthermore anyone else who seems to be asking about it.

Go and find a rock Martin and sit under it will you.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yet again the forum troll strikes again, I've been suspended once because of you and I'd quite happily take another stint you make me physically sick.

For clarification the TTOC were invited by the head of business quite some time ago, anyone who would like to see the email conversation can do so. I worked on the invite with him, but for clarification it appears that marketing sent out the wrong invite, the 20% off and free checks were supposed to be open to TTOC members only and I'll be discussing on the day with the head of business what else the club will be offered for their marketing departments mistake.

Before anyone goes jumping to conclusions maybe for once Martin, let the club respond rather than trying to belittle the club at every opportunity you get.

The TTOC will have specific parking with Chris (32TT) in the show room. If you want to come then no one will stop you, but TTOC members will have priority spots for parking as per the arrangements with Audi (by me)

I said cherie could come from the original plan and set up of the day that I made with Audi due to her commitment she showed when she kindly volunteered to be at Northampton.

But once again I would like to stress that Martin (bartsimptonhead) for anyone who hasn't noticed does constantly jump on the anti-TTOC band wagon on an awful lot of threads even ones that he has no idea on the back story of.

Apologies about the rant as it makes me look unprofessional as the marketing secretary for the club but I am sick to death of 1 individual trying to turn everyone off the club when he actually has no clue about the back story of any events

If anyone would like further information then please feel free to message me

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very well said Jess 
Really looking forward to Sunday and seeing every one.

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, very well said Jess
Your hard work for the club doesn't go unnoticed and is much appreciated. 
Its such a shame that Audi have messed up here and allowed this friction to happen. 
Martin you are a first class ARSE and seem determined to sabotage everything TTOC related with your constant cheap shots. 
Jenny & Dave


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Martin's posts these days often remind me of a Monty Python sketch.

Splitter.......






You do yourself a disservice with this constant bitching.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's just unfortunate that 1 individual is set out to try and ruin it all for us.

Looking forward to seeing you all Sunday 

J
Xx


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Great response Jess, many thanks for everything you do.

See you all Sunday

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Mark, comments are appreciated 

See you Sunday

J
Xx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's nice to see that I got my facts right on the way in which the event was intended. Shame that an error by the dealer changed that.

Ignore the naysayers Jess; you're doing sterling work for the club.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, sadly what has happened was out of mine and the clubs control and we have to go with the flow, but we are as a club building greater ties with Audi dealers so there will be more events coming up for TTOC members

J
Xx


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for starting this - i really never meant to cause an entire argument, i just heard about it and thought it would be nice to go - i would join TTOC but to many bills at the moment - it is in the plan soon though.

I am really sorry guys 

Jo x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jo, not your fault at all you had a genuine query I just wasn't on to answer it as I've been a little busy with work, and sadly instead of letting the truth to the events come out an individual has decided to have yet another dig at the TTOC. Pop along on Sunday and we can have a chat

J
Xx


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Jess, thanks for your reply, I certainly will.

Jo x


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sad that this forum is getting ruined by people jumping on other people's posts and acting like children, doesn't look good for this forum and certainly doesn't make you want to join TTOC , grow up and get over it the pair of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I was considering popping over to say heyyy, but I'm not sure I'll be fit to drive..


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Boruki said:


> I was considering popping over to say heyyy, but I'm not sure I'll be fit to drive..


?? :?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh only from alcohol, we have a friend over who we've not seen in a while. So we'll see how it goes!

If not I hope you all have an awesome time, maybe get some photos or such up after.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It was an awesome day! We got to test drive the mk3 TTS, mk3 roadster and RS3

J
Xx


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

That sounds pretty cool Jess! Sad I missed it.

How were they to drive??


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

where's the photos. :?


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I posted the link to mine in the original thread that Jess put up about the day. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=185&t=1058241l


cherie said:


> Thanks for organising it all Jess! I had a good day, even though I was a little out of my comfort zone on my own and having to talk to people!
> 
> I thought I'd taken more photos than I did, and some aren't great, but they're all here:
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskkEkV4Y


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

some good pix, thx cherie


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Boruki said:


> That sounds pretty cool Jess! Sad I missed it.
> 
> How were they to drive??


Nick and I were fortunate enough to be put on the dealers insurance so he dove the TTS and RS3......wow the RS3 launch control!!!! I drove the roadster, we did live broadcasts on periscope too 

Such a good day going to organise another with them, they put on such a good day, when the burger van turned up we thought we would have to pay......nope! was all free! Such a good dealer and we've definitely got a great relationship with them now 

J
xx


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Really gutted that i couldn'y make it in the end as i was poorly - looks like i missed a great day - hopefully by the time the next one is set up i will be a TTOC member.

Great Pics Cherie x

J x


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I wish I'd asked you all to do a drive by my house... so I can find what suspension set up I can away with on my TT with all the speed bumps here .


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Boruki said:


> I wish I'd asked you all to do a drive by my house... so I can find what suspension set up I can away with on my TT with all the speed bumps here .


You must be near fullbridge Road then, that area is a nightmare, they are like table top speed humps !

There are some roads i just avoid, like St Pauls Road, i take the other half's Hyundai coupe to drive down there now after ripping off half a bracket on my exhaust before !

Speedhunps argh :x


----------



## andy_k (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahh man, sorry I missed this,

I have a 2month old daughter, so it's a little too soon to be running away for the day!

next time i'll come along though!

and maybe i could convince my work mate/friend who owns a TTRS to come along, had a go in it recently and DAMN!


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

My house backs on to the A47 (Soke Parkway). I've not had any issues with speed bumps as I'm still on pre facelift springs..


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

This thread is another reason why the TTOC should stick to it's own site, then Martin wouldn't see the post so he could not complain about it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

audimad said:


> This thread is another reason why the TTOC should stick to it's own site, then Martin wouldn't see the post so he could not complain about it.


Hear-hear! [smiley=cheers.gif] The less I have to [smiley=argue.gif] about the better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is another reason why the TTOC should stick to it's own site, then Martin wouldn't see the post so he could not complain about it.
> ...


Well lets not sit on the fence hey. :roll:

I know who would be better off leaving this site and it's not the TTOC or it's members who have been on here for well over 10 years now. Rather you who only joined in 2011 and have caused trouble and stirred the pot ever since.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Well either the TTOC leaves the TTF or the trouble makers/stirrers get banned or i can see this continuing for a long time to come.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sadly it will continue, certain people on here with some weird complex going on.

This is in the TTOC section........whats the problem?

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I vote the trouble makers get banned but can't see that happening anytime soon !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sadly it will continue, certain people on here with some weird complex going on.
> 
> This is in the TTOC section........whats the problem?
> 
> ...


The thread got moved, it was in the MK1 section originally. Regardless of that though, it's nothing out of the ordinary unfortunately. :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The event thread was always in here, JoJo asked the question in a separate thread in the mk1 section 

Regardless we had a great day 

J
xx


----------

